
Russia in marathon reading of Tolstoy's War and Peace on web - e15ctr0n
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35037327
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10698834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10698834)

